# 1,000,000th Post (...is coming soon)



## Se7enMeister (Apr 29, 2008)

as of 1:19 AM 4/30/08 there were 981,441 posts on ss.org
I think some time in may the millionth post with be reached, a milestone indead
So Chris, you going to do anything special for the millionth poster? or something to the site? I mean a MILLION?!?


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 29, 2008)

ICE CREAM!!!

YAY!


----------



## Abhorred (Apr 29, 2008)

Probably check the bandwidth logs, take a stiff drink, and curse the lot of us.


----------



## Groff (Apr 29, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> Probably check the bandwidth logs, take a stiff drink, and curse the lot of us.



Then post a thread with a misleading subject that leads to the Firesoul video for post #1,000,001.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 29, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> Probably check the bandwidth logs, take a stiff drink, and curse the lot of us.


----------



## Nerina (Apr 29, 2008)

I agree with ice cream, thats always good


----------



## kristallin (Apr 29, 2008)

on the ice cream, I just polished off half a tub myself. Dove Toffee Caramel Moment FTW!

[action=kristallin]licks the spoon[/action]


----------



## Nerina (Apr 29, 2008)

Ohhhhhhh, dove is good, and haagen daz, oh my, now I am in the mood to raid the freezer........I have a pinapple coconut by haagen daz, I highly reccomend


----------



## FYP666 (Apr 29, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> ICE CREAM!!!
> 
> YAY!



2nded!


----------



## FortePenance (Apr 29, 2008)

Quick Q: Do posts in OT show up on the official post-count?


----------



## Rick (Apr 29, 2008)

^No, they do not.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 29, 2008)

Rick said:


> ^No, they do not.



What he said. Otherwise, posts in the "100k reply contest" would be about 10% of the total amount of posts on ss.org.


----------



## Drew (Apr 29, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> Probably check the bandwidth logs, take a stiff drink, and curse the lot of us.



Dude, it's like you've infiltrated us.


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm going to sell the site to H-C and retire to a cardboard box in the Bronx.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## Nerina (Apr 29, 2008)

Chris said:


> I'm going to sell the site to H-C and retire to a cardboard box in the Bronx.



Oh noooooooooooooooooooooooooooos!!!!!!


----------



## Abhorred (Apr 29, 2008)

Drew said:


> Dude, it's like you've infiltrated us.



My colors are chameleon, my eyes are many.

All is none.



...


Also, I'm a webmaster with a seven string; it comes with the territory. 



Chris said:


> I'm going to sell the site to H-C and retire to a cardboard box in the Bronx.



We'll be behind you every step of the way, C.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 29, 2008)

I say a celebratory 100k thread banning is in order!


----------



## Groff (Apr 29, 2008)

Ryan said:


> I say a celebratory 100k thread banning is in order!



 Everyone above me on the 100k post count has been banned before, and that means i'm next... So that's not funny!


----------



## Abhorred (Apr 29, 2008)

Ryan said:


> I say a celebratory 100k thread banning is in order!


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 29, 2008)

Ryan said:


> I say a celebratory 100k thread banning is in order!



why ?


----------



## Groff (Apr 29, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> why ?



It's tradition apparently, you know that...


----------



## Shannon (Apr 29, 2008)

Changed the title & moved to appropriate forum.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 29, 2008)

Chris said:


> I'm going to sell the site to H-C and retire to a cardboard box in the Bronx.



Awesome... and become a Yankee fan?


----------



## Se7enMeister (Apr 29, 2008)

Shannon said:


> Changed the title & moved to appropriate forum.



thanks , knew it should have gone in here


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 29, 2008)

kristallin said:


> on the ice cream, I just polished off half a tub myself. Dove Toffee Caramel Moment FTW!
> 
> [action=kristallin]licks the spoon[/action]



hot damn that sounds good.

i would have been happy with a klondike bar


----------

